# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > مدیریت در شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Administration) >  کتاب و مقالات شیرپیوینت

## ghameshloe

با سلام
در این تایپیک کتاب و مقالات در زمینه شیرپوینت را به اشتراک می گذاریم در ضمن به همه دوستان گرامی توصیه می کنم لطفا کتاب هایی را قرار دهید که هر چند به صورت مختصر آن را مطالعه نموده اید

----------


## naser2009

> با سلام
> در این تایپیک کتاب و مقالات در زمینه شیرپوینت را به اشتراک می گذاریم در ضمن به همه دوستان گرامی توصیه می کنم لطفا کتاب هایی را قرار دهید که هر چند به صورت مختصر آن را مطالعه نموده اید


 باسلام

 رفرنس ها و مراجعی که من واسه شیرپوینت استفاده کردم اکثرا سی دی های آموزشی بوده و
سایت هایی مثله
www.sharepointsolutions.ir
psp*community*.org
sharepoint.microsoft.com
و البته چندتا فایل pdf که الان اسم دقیقشون خاطرم نیست :خجالت: 
 + جستجو در گوگل

یا علی مدد.

----------


## amin1softco

یک کتاب آموزشی گام به گام و مصور برای شیرپوینت توسط McGrawHill انتشار  پیدا کرده است تحت عنوان Microsoft SharePoint 2010 Quick Steps. این کتاب  را آقای امیر قطبی به فارسی ترجمه کرده‌اند.
 کتاب فارسی تحت عنوان *مایکروسافت شیرپوینت ۲۰۱۰ آموزش مصور کاربران* شامل ۹ فصل است که در آن آموزش‌ها به زبانی ساده و به صورت مصور ارائه شده‌اند:
فصل اول: کاوش در SharePoint 2010      
فصل دوم: استفاده از شیرپوینت      
فصل سوم: افزودن سایت‌ها، صفحات و وب پارت‌ها      
فصل چهارم: ساختن و اداره لیست‌ها      
فصل پنجم: افزودن و به کارگیری کتابخانه‌ها      
فصل ششم: کار با اجزای دیگر شیرپوینت      
فصل هفتم: کاربرد شیرپوینت با Microsoft Office      
فصل هشتم: شخصی سازی با SharePoint Designer      
فصل نهم: کار با SharePoint Workspace به صورت آفلاین
 این کتاب برای آشنایی اولیه با قابلیت‌های شیرپوینت در حوزه کاربری  توصیه می‌شود. متاسفانه کتاب فارسی خوبی درباره برنامه نویسی(Development) و  مدیریت (Administration) شیرپوینت وجود ندارد.
 اگر مایل هستید که کاربری شیرپوینت را در سطح وسیع‌تری دنبال کنید، انجمن آموزش‌های تخصصی آنات کتابی را تحت عنوان *مرجع کامل Microsoft SharePoint 2010* ارائه می‌کند که سرفصل‌های مختلف آموزش کاربری شیرپوینت را به صورت کامل تحت پوشش قرار می‌دهد.

 این کتاب علاوه بر توضیح کامل سرفصل‌های اشاره شده در کتاب قبلی، برخی  موارد ساده برنامه‌نویسی شیرپوینت که با SharePoint Designer قابل انجام  است را نیز بررسی می‌کند.      
علاوه بر این در خصوص دسترسی‌ها، ارتباط با منابع و پایگاه داده‌های خارجی و گردش‌کارها نیز مطالبی در این کتاب وجود دارد.
 شخصاً در کلاس‌های آموزش برنامه‌نویسی شیرپوینت، به شاگردانم مطالعه این کتاب را پیش از ورود به مباحث برنامه‌نویسی توصیه می‌کنم.
*دانلود*
 برای دانلود کتاب فارسی Microsoft SharePoint 2010 Quick Steps ترجمه آقای قبطی با حجم تقریبی ۳۲ مگابایت اینجا (یا لینک کمکی) و برای دانلود فهرست کتاب مرجع کامل شیرپوینت ۲۰۱۰ آنات اینجا کلیک کنید.
+

----------


## amin1softco

تصمیم گرفتم مجله های شیرپوینتی سایت DIWUG
رو خدمتتون معرفی کنم، این سایت هر ماه یک مجله شیرپوینتی رو به صورت 
رایگان در اختیار علاقمندان قرار می- دهد، از جمله مطالب جالب این مجله ها 
می توان به موارد زیر اشاره کرد:
Visual Studio Extensions or a Manually Build Solution؟Working With Data in SharePoint Designer 2010Creating new Visual Experiences with Visio ServicesSharePoint 2010 Chart Web PartSuggestions for Social and Search in SharePoint 2010 Incorporating External Data into SharePoint 2010 using Windows Communication Foundation (WCF)​Why would I need a My Site?PowerShell and SharePoint for beginners Building a FAQ with new CQWP functionality in SharePoint 2010 Client side social dashboard with SharePoint 2010 and SPServicesUpgrading SharePoint User Profiles and My SitesSharePoint status update control and Social Media integrationTip: Hiding the Save and Close button in a Survey
و بسیاری از مطالب مفید دیگر را می توانید با دانلود مجله های رایگان این سایت فرا بگیرید. دانلود مجله شماره 1 دانلو مجله شماره 2 دانلود مجله شماره 3 دانلود مجله شماره 4 دانلود مجله شماره 5 دانلود مجله شماره 6 موفق و پیروز باشید.
+

----------


## amin1softco

برای توسعه دهندگان کاش یکی این کتاب رو ترجمه می کرد.http://www.booktolearn.com/?p=36

----------


## amin1softco

یک کتاب خیلی خوب برای کار با infopath و شرپوینت *InfoPath with SharePoint 2010 How-To* سرچ کنید برای دانلود .

----------


## amin1softco

*Inside Microsoft SharePoint 2010*

 کتاب خوبی است به نظرم بهترین کتاب برای  شروع برنامه نویسی و توسعه است .+

----------


## amin1softco

مجله اینترنتی فارسی شر پوینت http://www.spsmag.com/index.php/articles.html

----------


## m.behravan

مقاله فارسی: شیرپوینت چه کاری می تواند برای ما انجام دهد

بخش مقالات رایگان سایت SPDOR

----------


## amin1softco

سلام
  امروز در اینترنت با مقاله و ebook جالبی از Isha Kapoor برخورد کردم. Isha از افراد فعال و پرکار در حوزه شیرپوینت میباشد که سایت LearningSharePoint.com  را راه اندازی و مدیریت می نماید. Isha در ebook رایگانی که در سایتش  منتشر کرده به صورت خلاصه و در 27 صفحه ، 101 قابلیت جدید و امکانات بهبود  یافته شیرپوینت 2013 را در مقایسه با نسخه قبلی شیرپوینت توضیح داده است.
  دوستانی که علاقمند به دانستن این 101 قابلیت جدید هستند میتوانند به لینک زیر جهت دانلود مراجعه کنند :
Download “101 New Features in SharePoint 2013″

  موفق باشید.

----------


## da1349

آيا مي توانيد کتاب يا مقاله اي در خصوص راه اندازي سايت شيرپونتي مبتني بر پايگاه داده جهت محاسبات سنگين و گزارشات مناسب معرفي نماييد
با سپاس

----------

